# Salmon



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I spotted some off cuts of Salmon in the supermarket for 80p so I thought I'd try it out on my Marginatus and he loves it!

I just want to know if anyone's feeding it and what they think of it. I've heard that it's quite oily but it doesn't seem to have left a slick. is it O.K to feed regularly?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

short answer is no its not a good food to feed regularly because of its high fat content. any red meats are not good for P's stick to white fish fillets, shrimp, pellets, etc. but salmon can be a treat to your P's if you like.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

The thing about salmon is it's messy, it's way to oily so it makes a horrible mess in the tank and it's a bit fatty for fish to digest and eat regularly.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

O.K thanks, I'll keep it as an occasional treat.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Salmon is high in carotene, so it may not be a bad idea to occasionally feed it.


----------

